# Darkness Rising 2007



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So as many of you know, this will be my last haunt for the next four years... which of course means that I'm going to make it absolutely incredible. For the next few months I'll be posting pictures of progress on the haunt starting out with the simple smaller props to the bigger, and better effects. So here it is... and just remember

When the sun is setting...
and night is falling...
come to...
DARKNESS RISING


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, great job so far! Looks really creepy!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

and some more...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool...like the bumpy looking ones 
they look slimey


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are some progress pics on a new corpse I'm working on made from a blucky. The 4th and 5th ribs from the bottom were taken out and the entire chest was extended... also the pelvis was moved down about 14 inches. Great stuff foam and some cobwebs were used to corpse it....


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Some more pics....

































Some old props needed a makeover...

More to come...


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

*Old props*

Did you make the old props to start with and did you seperate the head from the shoulders or was it made that way?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

holy crap someone was locked in a crypt with a bag of potato chips and skeletons as friends. LOL
Last year for 4 years? sigh i'll be facing that too in a couple years


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

MacabreManor said:


> Did you make the old props to start with and did you seperate the head from the shoulders or was it made that way?


nope I bought them... but props online NEVER look as good in person so I decided to add some more gore. and yes it was made that way.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> holy crap someone was locked in a crypt with a bag of potato chips and skeletons as friends. LOL
> Last year for 4 years? sigh i'll be facing that too in a couple years


Yeah but too bad thats ALL I've done so far... I seriously need to get started on some bigger effects now. Two months is the deadline before we start putting up the haunt...

and yeah it really sucks... we were just starting to get a good reputation too. But thats why I am going to make this haunt absolutely amazing... I'm not going down without a fight lol.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I finished the new corpse and considering it was made from a blucky... it came out pretty good IMO.

































It originally came from this...









It still needs some more paint in a couple of spots but you get the idea.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Kitty Cat!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

You made that blucky look better than his own manufacturer could. Nice job. What you do to make the rib cage so defined?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Going all-out? I like the sounds of that! keep up the good work


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

AHHHHH!!!!! KITTY CAT!!!!!!

LOL Actually, that is the BEST blucky corpse job I have ever seen! I have been deadset against buying bluckies, but after seeing your work.....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Since these pictures are going to be of your props as you make them I'm going to move this thread to the prop section.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.... 

Macabremanor, to make the blucky cut out rib #4 and 5 from the bottom, along with the neck and the plastic underneath the chest. I just took some cardboard strips and duck tape and used that to extend the chest... it sounds cheap but the styrofoam and paint holds it together. And to connect everything together I used a black plastic tube that was used for our sprinkler system... I guess pvc would be fine except that it would be completely straight (the tube I used was coiled up so it came out nicely)
This actually wasn't entirely my idea... I googled "blucky" and found a page somewhere on how to do this.

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok now for an update on Mr. Head and Mr. Stump...


























Definetely glad I gorified these guys


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright enough with all the blood and gore... its time to corpse my first Bucky.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Last haunt for 4 years....are you running for president?
I missed what happened.
Oh wait....going into the service????
Just wandered. 
The props are grousome! I love them. You know, you could rent them out when you're done until you're back in the swing of things....I might know a person or two here that would take really good care of them!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually... college

and Wow thanks for the complement... I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that college kids LOVE halloween parties. I used to be in charge of those. Your tallents don't have to hibernate, just evolve a little.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

^ yeah but still no haunted house which kind of sucks... but a party will do I guess


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok just a little update on Mr. Bucky...










But what I decided to focus my attention on was the new monster mud contest... I was originally going to use the last corpse but you can't use old props so I created this...

































So I'm really starting to like these blucky corpses... there's not that much of a difference in quality but a huge difference in price.
This will just be a small part of my entry...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i think your corpses look cool - but may i ask why you used all flat black paint? - i think your bLuckies look excellent for the low dollar value that they cost - but since you did pay the extra cash to get the good quality bucky, why give it the same coverall treatment that the bLuckies got - know what i mean? dont get me wrong - i still think its a great prop, but why not get its full usage out of the 60 bucks or whatever you paid - leave some of the bones showing with just some light wood stain - lay off on the heavy webbing so that the really articulated bones can be seen - ur right in saying that theres not a lot of difference in your bluckies and bucky - which is good for the bluckies - but not for the bucky - for a difference in 50 dollars the quality and realness of the bucky should be able to be seen - covering up the bluckies with tons of gore and webbing is great cause without it they look like mtated aliens - alls im sayin is why not let some of that hard earned money that you dished out do some work for you

keep up the good work

riley


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

1031fan said:


> i think your corpses look cool - but may i ask why you used all flat black paint? - i think your bLuckies look excellent for the low dollar value that they cost - but since you did pay the extra cash to get the good quality bucky, why give it the same coverall treatment that the bLuckies got - know what i mean? dont get me wrong - i still think its a great prop, but why not get its full usage out of the 60 bucks or whatever you paid - leave some of the bones showing with just some light wood stain - lay off on the heavy webbing so that the really articulated bones can be seen - ur right in saying that theres not a lot of difference in your bluckies and bucky - which is good for the bluckies - but not for the bucky - for a difference in 50 dollars the quality and realness of the bucky should be able to be seen - covering up the bluckies with tons of gore and webbing is great cause without it they look like mtated aliens - alls im sayin is why not let some of that hard earned money that you dished out do some work for you
> 
> keep up the good work
> 
> riley


Haha... Finally some good criticism! First of all I wasn't planning on leaving it completely black (just the inside parts mostly) b/c I plan on painting a second coat on. Its hard to tell from the pictures but there are a lot of white spots because I was dumb enough to put the cobwebs on before putting a base coat on. And as for the bucky... I really didn't think there was that much skin/cobwebs on him in the first place (well at least not compared to the bluckies) but I will definetely take your advice into consideration... and once I get some wood stain I'll definetely go over those spots. Thanks!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

glad that my comments helped and that you didn't take them the wrong way - i just cant get enough of buckies - have 2 fresh out of the box ones sittin in the basement and 2 old torsos i got for 15 bucks just WAITING to be corpsed up ....

somethin i didn't mention before....contrast is really key to a good corpse - and the amount of decay you want shown....there are 4 basic things youll find on corpses depending on how much decay they have gone through - many times it will have 3 or 4 of these different types on one corpse - like yours for example - you did a great job at showing the several different stages - there are just plain bones that everything has fallen off of - fresh gore - which can be seen with your great-stuff - rotting gore which can be seen in your webbings - and old leathery and dried skin - a good example of this is the nylons that some people stretch over.....nows where the contrast comes in - each of these stages has a different overall color to them - the bones look different than fesh gore which looks different than rotting gore which looks different than leathery skin....

the different color variations when applied are very subtle yet very noticable when making a realistic corpse...

a little tip for ya if you want ...if you like using the latex paint like the red that is on your bluckies - put stain on TOP of the paint - paint itself looks very flat and unrealistic whereas just a bit of stain overtop of it can do some very natural effects and give it a translucent effect instead of opaque - it also adds a bit of a gloss to it which makes it look fresh/wet

good luck on your MM contest - feel free to PM me if you want to about it - later - riley


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

1031fan said:


> glad that my comments helped and that you didn't take them the wrong way - i just cant get enough of buckies - have 2 fresh out of the box ones sittin in the basement and 2 old torsos i got for 15 bucks just WAITING to be corpsed up ....
> 
> somethin i didn't mention before....contrast is really key to a good corpse - and the amount of decay you want shown....there are 4 basic things youll find on corpses depending on how much decay they have gone through - many times it will have 3 or 4 of these different types on one corpse - like yours for example - you did a great job at showing the several different stages - there are just plain bones that everything has fallen off of - fresh gore - which can be seen with your great-stuff - rotting gore which can be seen in your webbings - and old leathery and dried skin - a good example of this is the nylons that some people stretch over.....nows where the contrast comes in - each of these stages has a different overall color to them - the bones look different than fesh gore which looks different than rotting gore which looks different than leathery skin....
> 
> ...


Alright thanks alot for all of the advice! really appreciate it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just a quick update.... 

I really haven't been able to post for a while due to a number of reasons... one being that we're having a huge party tommorrow for my sister's graduation and my parents basically banned me from making anymore props until after the party. BUT I was lucky enough last week to find a garage sale which happened to be the property of another home haunter (who isn't on this forum, I checked) Unfortunately he sold the majority of his props the week before but I still managed to pick up the "Goblin Dude" prop (by morbid industries - retails for $180) two 3 foot tombstones, a cauldron some old cloth and some cobwebs for $36.... what a deal. 

I'll post some pics as soon as I find the cord to my camera.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright finally got the cable back and I have a lot of pictures to show you guys!

The new and improved Bucky.... (still needs the wood stain)








Mr. Goblin Dude, which I bought for $30 at a garage sale hehe








Mr. Arm (thanks to 1031fan for inspiration)








Mr. Stump and Larry (both were repainted... larry was a mask)








Another Blucky corpse...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Groundbreaker dude from a garage sale...









































Sorry for some of the blurry pics, I'll fix them eventually. Anyway the groundbreaker, the dummy, Mr. Stump/arm, and all 6 of those masks cost me $30 at a garage sale a few days ago... lol. The masks may look crappy now but just wait...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Time for some GORE!!!!

Remember that crappy mask?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Some more...

















And finally the back of the fence (which of course will be painted and will eventually look awesome)


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow looking great! So how is your haunt laid out?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Finally started setting up some stuff....


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

This picture isn't what it will look like come two weeks from now, but it gives you a general idea of all the props involved in the scene








and finally the bottomless pit...


----------



## RedScare (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Spartan005,
I built haunts throughout middle and high school, and now as a senior in college, I can definitely say that the best and most excited crowds have been through my college haunts. I would encourage you to join a group on campus that will allow you to promote and build your haunt using their resources, such as a theater or acting group. I am in a social fraternity, so I use our basement to set up a walk-through “spookhouse” for charity. It’s been widely popular, and has actually caused me to rethink what a wanted out of a career, as I spend all year planning and designing the sets, as I can see you do too. Anyways, I hope you have a great season, and I’ll post some pictures as it gets closer to opening day for me.


----------

